
New bill would end Native American “sovereign immunity” for patents - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/new-bill-would-end-native-american-sovereign-immunity-for-patents/
======
charlesdm
Regardless of whether I agree or not on the tactics used by this drug company,
that definitely is some creative thinking.

